# Already thinking about another tank.



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of asking the wife for a 12g long tank for xmas.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geeeeeezzz.....took you long enough.....but why such a puny tank ???
i'd be looking for something i could really work with...150 gallons...maybe 240 or so...
don't be a piker.......lol


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the look of a 12g long.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Looks neat, how deep is it? I would be concerned that I wouldn't be able to get certain fish species that are to big to turn in the tank.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

It would be a planted tank with only neon tetras and maybe a Dario Dario. It's about 35.4 x8.3 x9.4 inch


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Great idea, I want the exact opposite one day. A really flat aquarium that is really wide and deep. Hope your project works out well.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

It's going to be a while before I get one.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Xmas isn't too far away. If she says yes beforehand you can always plan out how you wanna set it up beforehand.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

150 240 or so??? Holy crap I had a 55 and it was too big for me every time I cleaned it I felt like I had to climb in it! Can a normal floor even hold that kind of weight? 1 gallon is 10lbs. I would rather have many small tanks throughout my house. A 150 gallon tank is heavier than my car!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd love a 240g! And my floors held a 180g homemade tank just fine in my condo 2nd story home. 

And a 12l? Iv never heard of anything like that.

Iv got 16 tanks as of today, just picked up a 5.5g bow front desk tank for 1$ at a rummage. It will still be a while until all my tanks are back up and going. As for now iv got my cichlid tank at my moms until I get everything set at the new house and that's going to be a while sadly . But I do have my heavy planted 10g tank. Ill be stocking that bad boy with 20 neon tetras and keeping my 3 plattys as my "centerpiece" fish.

It's a never ending hobby like collecting quarters, you can't have just one and call it a hobby.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

no one gallon of water weighs 8.35 lbs, sorry i could help myself. ive never heard of a 12 gallon tank with those dimesions, it looks really great considering most fish (including the ones u want) dont need the height of a tank, thats a lot of swimming room, now i want one...


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cory1990 said:


> I'd love a 240g! And my floors held a 180g homemade tank just fine in my condo 2nd story home.
> 
> And a 12l? Iv never heard of anything like that.
> 
> ...



Gosh you own 16 tanks!? And I thought me owning 7 tanks was bad! I do not even own half the amount you have!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

OhYesItsMe said:


> no one gallon of water weighs 8.35 lbs, sorry i could help myself. ive never heard of a 12 gallon tank with those dimesions, it looks really great considering most fish (including the ones u want) dont need the height of a tank, thats a lot of swimming room, now i want one...


Yes get one too.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah ive been looking around for a tank to raise mbuna fry in (when i get some), but its only for raising fry so ill probably just get a cheap 10- 20 gal tank at country max, but now is not the time or place for me to talk about raisinmbuna ill leave that for another day


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

When I weighed a gallon of water I did it in a gallon milk jug and on a bathroom scale so if a gallon actually weighs 8.35 lbs thats great because that means that none of my tanks weigh as much as I thought they did! Also means that I can get bigger tanks and they wont even weigh as much as I previously thought! Yippy do da I guess I will be buying another tank soon! Best news ever thanks ohyesitsme


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

8.35 lbs means my 30 gallon weighs 250.5 lbs I thought it weighed over 300 lbs and thats if my tank isn't a 29 gallon. Also means that the 55 gallon I would like to get weighs 459.25 lbs. Now I feel like I can trust my floors more now.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Remember that that is just pure water weight. Gravel, dechor, plants etc also have their own weight too add.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know why you thinking that's a big tank it's only 12 gallons but it's long.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

betta isn't water denser than anything else you put it the tank so I would think that the rocks, wood, plants, fish, heater would just take up mass in the tank but would either equal or be lighter than the water, I think the only thing that would add weight would be the light, filter, and anything else you set on top of the tank, such as food containers.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv got a ton of 10s two 55s and a couple 40 breeders. 

I wasn't including the huge plywood 200+ that sat on my deck.

And I know there's guys here with more but cleaning all of them takes a day I have no fancy stuff just me a bucket and a hose. Takes a full day if I do it all at once.
Now since I'm moving I only have two of my tanks running and one is at my moms place until I get time to drive it up to where our new home is. And my planted tank still hasn't been picked up from my condo but ill be going there to grab that on the 17th. As of now I'm fishless until I go grab my tank and it will be a while until all of the tanks are up again.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

If I get this tank I know what I want to do with it. It would be a SW reef tank and my first SW tank but it won't be setup until I get everything I would need first.


----------

